# de señal a pulso



## lxx (Jun 20, 2006)

hola, tengo un problemilla con un temporizador. He usado un 555 para crear un pulso de duracion x que funciona como monoestable, es decir se activa por un pulso desde un interruptor. 
Mi problema es que este interruptor que lo activa se utiliza para mas cosas, y ha de estar pulsado durante mas tiempo de lo que dura la temporizacion. Por tanto necesito copnvertir un pulso largo del interruptor en uno corto, casi un flanco, para activar el temporizador. He pensado usar una bascula  o un creador de flancos pero no he conseguido nada. Tambien en un condensador pero tampoco. Haber si a alguien se le ocurre como hacer esto, que es lo unico que me queda para poder fabricar mi proyecto. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

Con un condensador y una resistencia deberia funcionar.
Puede ser necesario un transistor inversor.

En teoria (si el interruptor esta conectado a masa)

-----------------+--------
                     ! !
                     ! 1 10k
         1uF        +
---------!  !-----+------ Pat 2


Si esta en positivo con un transistor tipo BC547 una resistencia de masa de 10k y una de colector de 1k mas el condensador. y resistencia para forzar el 555


----------



## lxx (Jun 20, 2006)

ufff no he pillado el circuito ese que me has dibujado, haber si me lo puedes explicar un poco mejor porfavor.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 20, 2006)

El de arriba si el interruptor va a masa.
El de abajo si va a positivo

El diodo no se si lo necesitaras, en teoria es una descarga rapida del condensador, en principio no es necesario. En condensador de 1 uF y resistencias de 10k. deberia funcionar.


----------



## lxx (Jun 21, 2006)

lo probare haber si funciona muchas gracias


----------



## lxx (Jun 29, 2006)

tengo otro problema parecido.
tengo dos pulsadores normalmente cerrados y necesito un pulso a la salida para excitar un rele un momento teniendo pulsado un rato el pulsador. Con el otro necesito lo mismo pero que sea nivel alto sin pulsar y un pulso de 0 voltios durante un momento al pulsar el pulsador,es decir al abrir el contacto , nose si me exxplico.

grazias  x contestar , que me estoy volviendo loco.


----------

